# Philadelphia,PA Wolfie-Senior-may be too late-SWEET



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

----- Forwarded Message ----
*From:* Natalie Smith <[email protected]>
*To:* Natalie Smith <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Sat, May 8, 2010 3:16:52 PM
*Subject:* URGENT: Senior GSD needs rescue with 24-48 hours!


Hi Shepherd folks!
If you can help this sweet, sad boy, please let me know. I can provide X-rays at our other facility free of cost if a rescue commits to taking him, as well as 14 days of the pain management we have started him on. 

Wolf- VERY URGENT
Wolf (A10438615) is a stunning senior German Shepherd that needs rescue IMMEDIATELY. Wolf was surrendered by his owner because he has a very severe case of arthritis in his hind end that makes it difficult for him to walk. Wolf has been started on pain management here at the shelter but CANNOT stay here for more than a day or so- the kennels are no place for a sore dog. Wolf will drag at least one of his back legs while walking, but if you sling him in the back end he has a bit more traction with his back legs. He has lived with lots of children of all ages, and with cats. He is a sweet dog that is fine with handling. WOLF NEEDS TO LEAVE WITHIN 24-48 HOURS. Photos at:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4589653690_e128cfcc05_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4589653836_133cdd2511_b.jpg


-- 
Natalie Smith
Manager of Life Saving
Animal Care and Control Team (ACCT) Powered by the PSPCA
111 W Hunting Park Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19140


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

SE also evaluated this guy yesterday. Will post results when I get them.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

According to SE's contact at ACCT....he will not be held beyond today....
very sad.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Praying so hard for this sweet boy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hoping for the best, fearing the worst.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

